# WA: Mako nudges yak = brown stains moment.



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Stuff that!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

He just wanted to play.....


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Nice close up!
Although he was having a brown pant moment he handled himself really well......EXCEPT....he made one huge mistake.

NEVER EVER EVER throw your bait overboard when you are being harassed by a shark, they have the uncanny ability of learning how to get a quick feed, letting them know that yaks carry food is only asking for more encounters.


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice video mate in what I bet was a scary moment.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

Not my vid... Found it on the interwebs and thought it was pertinent.


----------



## sog (Jun 9, 2012)

the sail came in handy ...... allowed him to sneak away in a stealthy manner
amazing how curious the shark was .... very interested in the yak


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm only just getting into taking the yak offshore and it's vids like this that make me realise I have no idea what to do if I had a shark encounter, other than stave it off with the paddle or paddle like mad to get to dry land - which may be the wrong thing to do. So what is the correct course of action if a large shark gets too close for comfort while out on the yak?


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

The Mako was certainly having a good look, would have got the old ticker racing a wee bit



CLJB said:


> So what is the correct course of action if a large shark gets too close for comfort while out on the yak?


 Hard one to answer but if it's a BIG noah, i.e GWS , good luck ;-) :lol: 
I hooked a Mako off Longy earlier this year, was an impressive sight to see when it went ballistic , lucky it was only a pup .


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

GetSharkd said:


> Hard one to answer but if it's a BIG noah, i.e GWS , good luck ;-) :lol:


I guess if it is a big angry GWS there is only so much you can do... at least it would make a good story if you survived 



> I hooked a Mako off Longy earlier this year, was an impressive sight to see when it went ballistic , lucky it was only a pup .


Anything like this? (fun begins at 7:28)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

CLJB said:


> I'm only just getting into taking the yak offshore and it's vids like this that make me realise I have no idea what to do if I had a shark encounter, other than stave it off with the paddle or paddle like mad to get to dry land - which may be the wrong thing to do. So what is the correct course of action if a large shark gets too close for comfort while out on the yak?


The number one thing NOT to do is throw you fish or bait over the side.
Stay calm and paddle away.
I've been nudged but I have never had one in a position where I could hit it with a paddle, If it was harassing me and I could get a shot at it's nose with the paddle I would.
Most of the time they are just beautiful to watch and they wont bother you.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Here is a shot i took out on the boat.
I reckon if I hooked one from the yak I would cut the line, these things go nuts.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Was worried he was going to pull the anchor up over the side for a sec.


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice keza and that is an awesome photo.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Are there any recorded deaths or legit attcks from makos? I cant think of any off the top of my head.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

cjbfisher said:


> Top shot Keza. Was he free jumping or was it hooked?


He was attached to that line that heads out to the right. Your line gets such a belly in it that you really don't know where they are going to come up.
I find it amazing that mako's are so different to other sharks, what makes them such acrobats ?
There are some stories around of guys having to jump out of the boat because a mako lands in the boat and others of mako's ripping the inside of a boat apart by going ballistic inside it.
You really have to be careful with them.


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

A few years back off Bunbury W.A. a Mako jumped in a boat (f'glass 5m I think ?).
The 2 guys climbed onto the cuddy cab section while the Mako destroyed their boat.
Had to be towed in there was so much damage.....
I believe they literally had to wait for it to stop thrashing/living.....
Buggered their day and their boat up


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

eric said:


> That shark really liked him for some reason.


He had the SS set to "Call" instead of "Repel".
Easy mistake to make.

Makos are way more common than whites, around here. Unless you are specifically fishing for them with wire leader, usually the only evidence is a clean cut line and barely a chirp of the clicker. In the Summer we see them free-jumping all the time.

I've never had one hooked for more than a few secs, but a couple of my friends have actually got it back to the yak on mono, realized what it was, cut the line, and it stuck around. That vid is pretty much how it goes if you see one. It won't leave. Your average fish leaves after being cut loose.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

Zed said:


> eric said:
> 
> 
> > That shark really liked him for some reason.
> ...


They just want to be loved.


----------



## Gotaway (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi, firstly I'd like to clear up there was no brown stains, luckily I went before I left home.  Throwing a couple of Herring that were bleeding through the mirage well was a borderline call, the rest of the bait went inside the hatch, thought maybe if I throw them far enough over my shoulder I could slip away under sail, at the time figured I needed something to distract him. Seemed like she was trying to work out which end was the head and once on the move could be a giveaway.
It lasted a long 10 minutes and only turned the camera on half way through. Tried poking her near the eyes with the paddle and then with the camera but not in them hoping she would take off, didn't flinch. Knew then had to get out of there with birds now circling low overhead and the Mako getting friendlier. The heart was racing, had the hands and elbows tucked in after she hit the yak the first time I tried to release the anchor, never considered retrieving it, bearly worth a tank of fuel. Also there was no way I was going back to get it so just kept float and reel. At 3 to 3.5 metres it was defiantly a case of the hunter becoming the hunted, beautiful but unnerving creatures.
Was a relief to be back on shore and plan on buying a shark shield. 
Cheers, Grant.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

wild footage,incredible creatures, much respect


----------

